# '
.
'       -  .
'   ,    -  .
  '  ,   -  . '    -   .
 ,        ,     .
   -    -     ,    .
    -   300-   '      . 
-   .

----------


## Def

1824 ,    ,        . ,    , -      XII    ,   .        .        :  

   : 
    ; 

    , 
,      
          .        ,   .     !      ,     .    .      ?       ?  
 
      ,         ,      .      :   ,   ,            ,   1629, 1639  1644 .  
  -        .         ,      .  
          .      ,      .        .        (-),    .   1659       :        ,  ,      .     ,   :  ,     ,   .      .  
 1663         .           .       .  ,     ,  ,     -  ,    .        .          .                .      ,       ,   .    ,          .       ,       . ,   - .          ,  ,    ,          . ,  ,     .  
,  ,  ,      XVI-XVII .        .   ,   ,     .  ,  ,     .  ,      ,        .  ,      ,   i.           .  
        .      .   ,     ,       .    ,             ,    ,        .  
           .        ,        .  
   ,  .     ,             ,     .                  .              ,     .  
       .        ,  ,           IV:   ,  ,  ,  ,         .  ,    ,   ,       ,      !   ,    ,     ,      ,       ,          .          .  
,    ,     .       .     ,      ,   ,    .      .    :   ,      .            .           .  
       . ,     ,       , , ,       ,     .  
       ,     ,          .            .               .     ,        ,      -    ,       .          .  
        .      .             .      ,       .   ,   ,    . ,    ,   ,  ,    .      -       .  
          ,   ,  .        ,    .   ,   , ,      ( ,       ),      .    ,    ,        .    ,          .                   .       ,   . 25  1687            .  
 
  ,     .          ,   .    ,        1654 ,      ,        ,     ,    ,  .      .  
         ,              .             . ,           :  
 , ,   ?  
          ,  ,     ,   ,  :   .       , ,  ,    ;   ,  .  
  ,  !     ,      !      .      ,    ,   ,    ,    ,      ,        
,        ,  .           ,     - .      ,        :    ,   .  , , : , ;    ,   - .    ,       ,    .   ,   .         ,     .  
,     (     , ,  ,       ). ,      .           .  ,     .  
    .   Hauptmann       hetman     ,         ,   .    XVII        .      .    ,   ,       : ,     (       )    .      ,  .  
           .               .         .      ()    .   , ,     ,           .  ,            ()           .           .  
 
         ,     .          ,  ,   ,     ,       ,      .      ,   .    , ,    ,         .  ,  .  
       .   ,     ,  ,  ,        .  
     :       .   ,      ,     .      ,     :      ,   ,                 ,             .     ,             .    ,         ,     ,    ,                        , ,        .    :              .      ,   ,           ,         .  
  1689            .      ,       .         .     -    ,  ,   ,  .      ,      .     .      .            .  .   ,  -      ,   .    - .      . , ,       .  
           ,        .         ;         ,         
          :       ,     ,  !     ,         .       .         -,        ,      ,     .       ,      ,     ,     ,  10  1689      .  
        1689              
   ,         ,       .  .        ,      .              .       :    ,      .  ,                 .  : 11     ,     ,   5  ,      i      .  
 
  ,    ,    .    ,    .          .      ,    .         ,          .  
      , ,       .     ,        .  
  ,   - ,   ,    .                         .         ,   , ,      .       .  
         .      ,   ,               ,      . 17  1796     ,      .     I   ,        .  
        ,     ,      :  



   . 
, ,   

 
 ,   ,    .        .     ,   .  ,  1700 ,         ,   .     , ,   :           . , ,           .  
        .        XII.    , ,  .   ,        -,      XVIII .  
     .              ,   .   ,       :     ,       , , ,  .       ,  .    ,         .  
                - ,   ,   .            . ,     .      .       ,   ,   ,     .         ,      .  ,        .        ,     ,        .  
 ,   :    ,    .      .          ?   .          ,         养        :         ,  ,  ,      ,         .  
  .        .    ,       ,  . , ,  ,      :  
  , 
    .  
,   , ,     ,    .         ,     .  
 
       ,        .   ,   ,     XVI ,      .     .  ,   ,   ,    ,    .            ,      .  
!  :   
  ;    
 ,   , 
  .  
   :  , ,     , ,   , ,    .  ,  ,     ,    ,      ,        .  
 1702         .       ,      (    ).     ,   ,      .    ,    .        . ,  ,   

  .  
          . :          
i      ,    ,       . ,       ,     ,      .    ,           .      .              .    ,  ,    ,    ,        (        ). ,     .  ,   ,           :  
    , 
    , 
    , 
    ,  , 
   , 
    .  
          ,        .      .        ,          .       .     , ,   ,     . ,      ,        .   ,  ,        .  ,   ,        .          .       :      -.  ,     . ,   ,     .             ,  .         (        )    :  ,   ,      ,   ,    ,   ,      ⅻ    ,     ,     ,     (        ,       ).  -      ,      :          ,    ,   .    ?..  
      :         - ,       .     -        ,      -. (              ,     ? ,             .      :          ?          .)           .    : ,          .  ,  ,   !    ,       ,      ,   .       ,  ,  ,  ,        .  
  ,      .   ,    .    .   .  ,     .

----------


## Def

酻          ,     ,   .        ,  - , , .       ,          .     !   ,    ,  !    ! , , , , ,   
,  ,    ?  
:     
  .         ,  ,  ,     .  ,     ,     :        ,  .     ,    .        .       ,     ,  -      .  
 1707       ,      :              .    ,       . ,      ,    ,   ,          .        ,      .  
      ,  ,    .       ,      ,          .    ,     ,  ,       ,      ,    .         .  
     - .      .     .         33 .    ,    -    ,      . ,                 .  ,  ,     ,      300     ;          ;         ;                ;     ,           .          ,         .  ,      . ,       ,       ,  ,     ,  ,  ,    :  
 , 
  , 

  !  
       14-  .  :       ,     .  ,         ,      .  
           .   14-   . ,      ,   .    ,          .         ,        ,         !           .  
          .     :           .      .       ,         .        ,   -  10 .  ,    ,         .   ,     ,  ,    ,  , ,  .     :     .   5 ,  ,       68- .       .          (    ),   :  !    .     .    !   .      ?  
              .        ,   ,       .        ,   ,       .       . 14  1708     .  
   ,       ,  .     ,       .        , ,   .  
           - .      :  
    , 
      : 

 
:     
 1708   XII    .        :   ,  ,     .               .         .        .        .       ,   :   .  
         .  ,    ,   .   , ,  ,    .         ,      -, ?    !  
       .          :             .         .      .     ,    .     .      , ,              XII.  .  
              .            .  XII          ,       .       ,        .       ,  ,  .  
          . -        ,    ,   .    .             .      :    ,          -      !  
        ,    ,        ,  ,     .        .  .  
,     ,     () .      ,    ,   .     .       .            .     .  ,    ?      .             ,  ,   .     ,          .        XII     :             ;          ;    ;      20 000 ,   ,           .  
   ,     .          (   );               (       ,    ). ,         .   ,          . ,   ,     ,      .  
   ,     .       ,  ,   ,  ,      .         . 23  1708       ,      .    ,      .     .      ,      . ( .  ,  8, 2003.)  
25     ,        .    ,       ,   .       .     .           .  .         .   ,           .  
 
 , ,   .     .     ,        .         ,        . ,              .   I  ,             .  
        ,      . ,               ,    ,    .         .  
  -     .             .      .        .         .   -   ,   . ,    .      .  
         ,     ,      ,             .          ,         .     XII c      .         ,     .  ,  31    ,       .  
5         .  ,  ,      ,      (         ).              .        .  
     ,           .   ,         .               .            .      . ,   ,       ,      .  
   :                    ,          .    ,      .   ,    ,    ,      . ,             .    .     ,           .          .  
,  ,         .    ,    .  ,       ,      .   ,    ,    .  
 I            .         .       .         :  ,  ,   .     . , ,        .   .    22  1709      .  ,     ,      I.     .     .      -  .    ,      . ,    1824     .  
    , ,      .     :         .        ,   .    ,     ,  ,  ,     ,     ,     :  ,   ,     .  
 ,    .        .  
 
  ,   ,    ,           ,    .  ,      ,   , ,     XII      240 000 .     .  
 1710       ,   ,    .         ,       .       , ,       .   ,   ,    .  ,     XII.          ,   .  
  ,   ,   XII,        .  ,     ,      .  1711           .    1714        .           . ,   ,            1728 ,         ,   ,   ,     ,      ,     1742 .  
         .      - ,    .      ,      , ,      .  
   ,  ,     ,    .      ,   , ,         .                .       .         ,        .  
       ,    ,     . (                 ,  10-11, 2004.) ,      ,            .  1716        ,       .     :     ,     ,  .        .                .      ,       .  ,         ,       .  
 I       ,    .              .  ,          (       ).  
11  1716   ,   ,    ,    ,          .            .   , ,     .           .  
 I     :       ,     .        .     .     ,      ,   -     .       .  ,       ,     ,     .   5             ,      .            .  
       , ,         ,     . ,        ,        .  
    ,   :       ,      .  
 
                  .      .        ,           .            .  
  XIX              .       . ,               .  1922      - ,      .          .      ,   , , .         .      .   ,       ,    250-  .   ,    ,  :          ,     .  
         .      :      . ,   ,  ,      ,  ,      21  (!)        .               .  
,           ,         ,  -   .  
    .            1994 .     2004        .     ,          -,     
   .          ,    ,  ,  ,       ,   I  . ,      :     ,  -         . ,     
           .          1865 ,        ,   ,  ,    .       10  1918            .            .    ,    ,     ()     .       .      ,      .    :        .   ,            .  -   1708      . ,    ,   ,   ,         ,  .  
       .   folk-history  , ,  ,  .  -     ?

----------

* 

* 
",    !
,    !
    :
   .
   ,


,   ...
    ?
    ;
     ,
    ?
, , ,
   ,
 ,   ,
   .
    :
    -   ;
 ,     ,
   ".  http://az.lib.ru/r/ryleew_k_f/text_0010.shtml 
:  
 
"   ; 
    . 
   ; 
   . 


  , 
  . 

   : 

   ."  *  .
* 
 ?  
  !  
,  
 -,  , -

    :

  .
  .  ,
   - ,   ,
  ; , ,

,    ,
   :

   ,
 ,  
 ,  ,  
  , -   
 ,  
  ;
,   , 
    ,   ;
 ,  ,
    , ;
 "" - , ,
 -   
;  :   ,
   ;
   , -
    ;

   ! 
IV 
 ,   
;    
;  -  
  ,
     ,

,    
  ;


 ,   ;

 ,  ,  
,  ,
     .

   -  
,    
 ,   .
 : "   

    ;  

 , !  

     ,
    .
   , 
    "  * 

* 


    , 

    . 
 ,    
     , 


ͳ, , , 
     ? 

   . 

³    

ϳ  . 
ճ  :   

  : - , 
    . 
  :  ', 
   : ! 
  ,    
, ,  
     , 
  ,   , 

     . 
    ! 
ճ     , 
- , 
 . 
 , ,   

,   , , 
   ,  . 
   , ,     
     , 
,      , 
    . 

  ,    , 
   , , 
   .  
XI *    , 
   , 

  ,* 

  : 
   , 
   必 


   , 

   . 

     . 
  ?!.   , 

.   
,    , 
   . 

 ,   
 ⳺  
   . 
  , 
     ,  
 ,   , 
  . 
  '  
    . 
³    , 
    . 
    ,  
   . 
    , 

 ,   , 
    ! 
   : 
   , 
    , 
    , 
     . 
    , 
  , 

   . 
 :    ! 
    , 
    ϳ!..  
    , 
  .  
 :   , 
    , 

   ! 
  - , 

   !.. 
     , 

    , 
   ! 

     ?.. 

    䳿. 
    𳿅 

   , 
ϳ  !.. 
   , 
 ,    , 
    . 
 ,  ! 
   ! 
    , 
    , 
     . 

,   , 

    , 
 ,  .   
   , 
    , 
    . 
    , 

   , 
   . 
   , 


 , 
    , 
   , 
    , 
   .  

  ,  , 
    , 
     . 
 -ѳ!  ! 
    , 
   , 
    , 
    , 


    . 
ճ  ?  ! 

  ,   
   ͳ,   
  ! 
   ,  
ϳ      
 뺺 , 
   . 



   . 
  ,   . 


  Ⳕ.  , 
     , 
  , , 

,   . 
     ! 
  - 
   ?! 
    , 
     -, 
    . 
    , 
 ,    , 
   .

----------


## admin

*  * _ 

  ,     , 


     必 
³    ,  
_ **  ( -, . Jan Mazepa Kolędyński) (*1639  21  1709)     16871709 .      ,    I     ϳ       .  1708 .     XII     . ϳ   쳿   .   ,   . *
*
   ,    ,   ,      ǳ-  1592 .   -    .         ;        .    :     ,  .
          .       ,        ,    .        .     ,      . *
 i*
  ,    ,    ,     .       ,        .   ,     ,       ,    㳿  ,    .
       . ֳ, , ˳                     .    ,           .  8 .
   䳿     , ,     '   ,         -.      .      ;       ; , , , , ,            . *
 i * 
   -,   III   ,       ,    '   .           ,     .      . ³  ͳ,   ,   ,    I,        ; -              .
  1659 .     -    ,  -.   䳿         .
      ,       .   ,       ,   . -    :      ,    , , ,   ,          . -    .     .          ,     . *
   i*
   ,          ,   . ϳ          i     , .
  ,    ,   ,           .       . , ',  ,   ,  .   ,        .     ,       ;  ,   ,   ,   ,  ,     ,     .   .
         ,    . ³    ,       ,   , ,    ,      .
          ,       ,   ,    ,        .   ,        ;      ,     , '        ,         .         ,  : , ,      ! !       䳺?
   ,      .      ,      .            :       ,  ,     , , , , ˳       ,     .  ʳ       ,     . *
*
  i   . ³ ,          ,             .         ,  .  1663 .      .
  -        ,     .         ,           .
          : ,   .           .    ,   ' ,    ,       .
    .      ,    , , ,   ,    ':      䳿,      ,        .
        .        ,     ,    .
        ,          . ³         :   ,  ,  ,     .   XIV  '         ,     -     쳿.
        ' ; ˳  ,     ,   .       ,    ,       .           ;       1674 .      . *
i * 
  ,      ,     ˳   .  ,           .               . ³    .
   ˳      *  1687 .,        ,         ,        ,     .           .    . ,          .   *          ,      .
 ³    50          .   '    , " ".     " "  1669 ,   -    .
 ,  ,    쳺            .         .    ,    , , ͳ,   ,        -  -      .  " ",  "   ",   ,         .         .        '   . *
    i I.C.*
   21-       ˳  .      ,       .         20 .        .   ',        ,     .   -    쳿 (     -) (              2 .).
 ϳ           , .     : "      ".       .     -    ,     ,    ,      .          ,   .         ,        ,     쳿.
                 .      1692 .,    (),     ѳ       . ,      ,          -  ,     .        ,        . *
   I*
 1689         ,        . ³           ,     1696         .           :       .     .      ,  ﳻ,    ,           ,    . ³  I    ,  ,      .  ,   ,      . [1]
      I      ,        1702 . ϳ       ,      .           볺  .    12 .          ,  ,  .       ,  ,    .          ,        1648 .   1702 .                .                XII.  ,       .       ',        .           ,            . *
ii i i-i     * 
   XVIII .     ' . 1700   ϳ .               , 18-    XII   ,   .       ,  ,     ,   ,    .    ,     ,    ࿻.          1654 .   .
 ϳ         .           ,   ,           ˳,    .        ,         .      ,  ,   50, 60   70 % . ,   䳿  ,           ,    .        ,          '.         , ,    '   , .
 ³        .  ,         ,     . ,   ,       .     ,             . *
  i i*
       .     XII       ,       I. ,   , :       ; ,  .      .    '     ,      1654 .,       '   . 7  (28 ) 1708 .,   XII,    ,   , ,  䳿    ,    .     3 .     .
       : _,   ;   :        ,       ,            !                    _ .
 ,      ,    ,   .      糿                        . 
           .                        : 6 . ,   .       ,       ,          ,       .      ,     ,   ,  11  1708 .    .   ,       ,  -    .         .   ,      ,      ,  .          ,          .        .   1709 .    ѳ,            .
  ,    17081709 .    ,            .  28  1709 .           .      ,         ϳ .                .           .
       .    XII    ⳿,    . ,   , 21  1709 .   .   . *
*
i  i i  i  i i  ii i ( i i , i ) i   i   .  i  19861991 .      i  ii  i . i  i  1991 , I.C.  i   ii ii , i i  -i.
    I,       .  : _ ,    (    !),   ,   -  ,  ,   ,   ,  ,   ,    ,    , ,  , , , , , ,    .  ,   ,          1708 .   ...   -,      ..._[1].
           ( )   .   i i     i,  i i       *Iii i i     i   :* __,  (1818)    ,  (18281829) ³   __,  (1829)  __,  (1840)  ˳  __, i  (1851)  __, (18811883)  . i . (1861)    ii ii  뺺  2001        i      *z fest*
z fest -   i -,   6  2003   . -    ,        ,  i - i i     i.  :  !  !       !. Wikipedia 
[SIZE=4]*       ...*

----------

* 
*
   ,
      .
 ,  .
  : - !
  ,   ,
   .
   .
  .
, ,  .

  .
  ,
  .
   ,
   .

  .
, , ,
     :
   ,
  .
  ,
   !
    ,
    ;
  !
   ?
г  ,
     :

     .
   .
   .

  :˳    ,
    .
   ,
,  ,
    ,
   ; ,
  .
    .
    ?
˳  
  .
 , ,  ,
ճ  :,  - ,
    ?
 ,  - .

    -

   ,
 ,  .
 !
  ,

  .
   ,
    . 
 - : 


..    *   -   , 
          .* 
  ,    "",       , -     .                   .      (    1654 .) -   .  
    -  ,      .            ..  (,    ),    -   "". ""  "" -  ,    ,     ,        .        ,     1918 . . : 
"    ,    ,     ,     ,      ,     ,   , ...         ,      ,    ,      " [1]. 
       ,      - .     ,        .     - "" ,         .  
           .           ,     .  
 ,           -        .          .   . ,       -     ,   . .   ,  ,  (  - )   ,         ,   .   1648-1657 .  
  ,  ,  .        ..  ""      " " ..  [2].          . , .  [3]  .          .   .  [4].        "-"   ,     ,        .   *      ,   ,   , - "-". ,  -   , ,      ,   -       . ""     . , .  ( . )   ,      ,       . ,   (1667 .)    (1686 .),     ,    ""  ""               1654 .*  
        ,           
   20  1639 .    .     - ,        ,    .                , "".            :    , ,   ,   , , ,  (   -      ).       [5],     -  .          ,     "" . ,       ,       ,  ,  "",   ,       .  
   "" ,   ,  ""    . ,  . .         ,             IV.     "" , ,   ,     (   )  ""  , , ,  . ,    (1663-1665 .).  ,     ,    ,  1704 .         ,  ,   ,     [6].  
        .      ,   "",       "" ,  ,   .      . ,          .  
 ,       XX . . ,   ,     " ",    ,    .           [7].  
  ""      ,    .          .         : " ,   !", "  ", " ,   ,    "  . . [8]    ,  ,       (    )     .  -  16-  ,         .  
 1663 .        (1663-1665 .) . ,    ,   (  )  .     ,       ,   ,     .  (1665-1676 .) -    .  1674 .,     ,      ,     .      .          ,      .  
         ,        .    ,  ,    :          .. .  ,     ,   ,    ,     .   ,           ,    .  -        -       25  1687 . . ,       .. ,    .  
     ,      ""  [9].  ,         10 . .  ,    ,  ,       .    :     ,      .          ,  , ,    .   ""  (   )     ,  . ,     ""    :          .     - , ,          ,  ,       ,   .     ,    .  
 ,   "-",    ,  .. ,   ,     ,      .       ?           ?     -         ,       -.  
     :      -     ?   ,       . ,  ,    ,   ""     .       ,    . ,              1657-1681 .,   !  
,   . ,    .        ,  ,        .    ,          ,         ,      - , , , , ,   .. , ,   "",      .  
  - ,     ,      .     ,     ,    ,    ,      [10].             : 
"         ...    ...  ...       ,     " [11]. 
 1688 .      ,       :   -       100 .   50 .    -      (- 1689 .). 10     ,     ,       :        I.    ,       .  
       .      ,     , , ,        ,     ,  , ,   I,     .  ,     .. ,     ,  "   ".     .  " "  ,  ,       ,   ,     ,       ,     ,  ,    ,    .  ,       ,         -     .  
      -,   ,  ,    ( )   20-      ,        1689  1708 .  20 (!)    , ,    .          "-",   "-"   ,     ,   ,     ,   "",      . 
 ,  -    , ,     :        ? (     -   .)   ,        .  
       "" ,  ,         .    ,  
.           ,  
.          ,     -  ,  
.             .  
  "" ,    "" . ,      ,      . 
       ,   : ,    ,  .  .           ,     .  -   ,         .      ,   -  ""  "" -  .   .   .  
   "" -     "",     ,  , -         ,   .        1663 .      ,    , .   ,     ,       ,     .  
  -   ,    .  I      ,   ,   ,      ,          ,      I.     -    ,      ,    .  
,   ,     ,     ,     ,      .   ,             ,      ,      ,  ,           .  
  ,          .    ,    (      - ,     -   . .),    ,      ,   ( -   ,   ).  I   " ",   -  "",    " ", "", " "  . ,       I,     , "      , ",            .  [12].  
, ,  ,        . ,        ,     (, -   )     -,   ,  ,     .        : "    , ,        ...     ,     ,  ,   " [13].          ,        ,             .  ,        ,      .     I      ,     .         .  
 1690 .      .      .                ,          .     :    () ,      ,     . [14]         . ,   I,  ,   ,     .  - 1690 .    .   .         [15].           [16].  
            .     ,     ,     ,       . 19  1696 .        .   .   .  1700 .       . 8     ,   .. ,               ,                .. .    : "           ...  13 " [17].       .  
            ,      :     ,        .  
 1691 .  " ",           .. .  1696 .    .  1699 .     .   . .   , , ,  " ",    [18].  ,         .    ,   "    ,       ".   ,          ,      .  
       .  1691 .    (),        ,   ,           . .       . ,   ,      [19].   ,         .  
  ,    ,  ,       [20].  .    ,   ,      : "      ,  ,        " [21].     ,       ,  .   ,       ,   ,              .   " "  .    ,          [22],         .  
     ,   , -  . -,    "  ",   . -,  ,               . -,             , ..        .  
 ,      .  : . ,     1647 .,     " " -     ..      .   ,      .        . ,    . ,    . .     "",       . ,    ,       .         .    "  ,     ...     ,             ...  ".        : "           ,        ...     " ( . - ..).  
  ,          .    . ,   ,   ,  : "          ".    1692 .      , " (. . . - ..)      ".   .    : "     ...       :  - ,  -  (. - ..),  -     ;   ,        ,       " [23]. ,  1708 .,   . ,   "         ,     ,   ,  ,      " [24].               .  
   ,          , ,     I    " ",   ""  "".    ,     ,    " "  " ...    ". 
  ,     ,    1692 .     15 .   -  ,    12 .       500 ,   "" "   ".     :     (    ),  "   ...        ,     ".            "       " [25]. ,  ..    ""  " -" [26].  
   .       ,     ,            [27].      ,             I.  
 ,  1700 .     .       .   ,   .    61 .  ,      :       ,  .  ,               ,   - .        ,      .     1700 .   .  
   1700 .     18 .       .   170 .       [28].  
,     ,    .       ,  ,     [29].           .. ,  : "              " [30].  
         :      .          .      .  [31].  -  ,       ,    -    .    ,     ,        .  
   .        ,  1701 .   ,  ,          .  1703 .    "".       "": "      ,     ".  1708 .        [32].  
        " " -  .         ,  "" (1686 .), ,    ,      .      ,           .             .   1690-1694 .             . - -         ,   1699 .       ,         .         .  
         .               .   : "   ,       ...    ,    " [33].          .         ,     .    ,     ,       , ,  1701 .        .             .     ,  ,   ,    ,     ,    ..    : "   ,  ,           ".      ; ,    . : "  ( ...    ,  ,    ,    ) ,  ,  " [34].  
 I,   -   ,     .     "      ",       [35].      . ,   1704 .    ,      [36].       .          31   .    .  
             .    :       "" ?  "-"   . .                  .  ,    .  ,     -       .   ,     ,          (1708 .),    "    " [37].   ,         ,   ,   ,    ,  ,            .  
  1705 .       .    .         30 .      -  ,  "  "        [38].     .     ,     ,  ,      .         .           [39].     .  
       .        .           .                   .   , ,  ,     .      : "        ?" [40]            ,  . ,  . ,  .     "   " [41]. ,   ,    ,  .  
. ,       ,  ,            1703 .,       [42].    1705 .,  .       ,             [43].       : "  ,       ...        .     " [44].  
  1706 .      .   : "           " [45].           .        ,        .      .   ,        ,    ,   .      .       ,      .   1706 .   : "          ,     , ,     " [46].            ,        " ,  ,    ,        " [47].  
       .       ,         .    .  ,            .. .  ,    ,          ..     ,        .   ,       : "        !"     ,       .

----------

. " "            .        ,      I.            :    .         ,        .  ,     ,      .  
  1706 .     ,    ,  ,  ,     .               .         : "     ,   ,    !".      .   . .  : "           ,      ,                 ,           " [48].  
          ..    ,          " " .    , , ,   , , ,    ,     : "!     !"  
    .              .    ,    ,   ,       .   ,     .     ,    "   ",        [49].       ,      .        ,  "      ... ...    ,      ...     ".  ,     ,    "  ,   ,           ,     ...      " [50].  
      ,        .      ,  "           ", ,      ,        -       [51]  . .   1707 .     ,           ,      ,  ,   "    .  ,  ,     ,     ... ",  "        ...  "  [52].  
  1707 .         -   " " [53].   20 ,   .  ,           ,          .    : "        ,     ,         -            !"  ,   .. ,   ,    .  ,        "", ..             .          .  
   ,     , ,     ,    .                   "     ".    ,  "          " [54].  ,                       ,      .  -   ,       ,   -  .  ,    .. ,         ,  ,  " ...       ,       " [55].  
      .           (   )      .    : "       ,             ,           !...           ,   ?     ,    ,  , !" [56]  
    , . .    ,  ..  ,     [57].    10    ,  " ,                   ".      (    500 )      : "      ,   , ,    ,       ".      ,  "             ".         ..   ,       " ,     ".          ,  "    " - " ,   ,      ", ,  "  ,     " [58].  
    ,     ,     .    .     ,     ,     I   .      ,  ,              ,     ,           .  ,    .           ,         .       "" (),   , -           .            " " ()    .  
   1707 .  ,    .   1707 .     I      .    ,      : "     ,   " [59].  
            " ",                .    -     ,    .  
  ,  1705 .             .              : "    ,     " [60].       ,  18  1707 .         "  ,   ".           [61], , ,    . ,      ,         ,               [62],       [63].  
          ,    1708 .        [64].     .    .   ,       , ,   ,      ,    ,           .     1708 .   .. , "        ,    ,     , , , , ,          ,         ".      ,         ,   "    ,    ,             ,     ... ...    " [65].  
 ,         , , ""    .         .   ,     ,       .         1705 .,  ,          .       ,         1706 .   ,    .  ,         .  
.. ,     , ,    1708 .    .       "    ",   "               " [66].     ,   .   ,    -           - .  
                        10 .  ,    : "         :  ,  " [67].    ,    ,        ,    .         . .  ,               ,      [68]. ,  .  
 ,               .   .     :       ,   ,    ,   .   .         .     ,      .          ,       ,     . ,     ,   ,    ,    .    ,   , : "  ,    ,     ,   ,           ,        ?..  ,          ". 
     1706-1707 .,   ,    "", ..,    ,         ,       ,   1708 .?   ,    . ,    ,        . ?        ,       . ,  :          ,       ,        "-",      .        -       ,      ,      20   .    ,        -  ""   ,           ,    . .        -   ,    ,       .  
  1707 . .        [69].      ,        .       ,           .   1707 .        ( )   [70].      [71]. ,  ,     ,    .           [72].     .    ,    ,   3  1708 .,        ,     ,  " ...   " [73].  
       ,      .    ,        . . ,   ,    10- ,     .   ,  "      ,        ...    ". ,     "     "  ,    "     " [74].    6     ..  ,  "  ...  ...    ".  ,       ,    "  ,         ".         ,          [75].  
    ,    .           [76],  25         XII.          . "             " [77].     ,      ,       .  
       : 
" ...     ,          ,   ,     ,         -      ,     ,     .            " [78] . 
   .     ,   .      ,       .    ,   ,    ,    ,       .   .. ,   ,   -  ,   -    [79].        ,  -        ,   ,  ,      .  , ,      ,     ,   "  " [80]. ,          ,      ,      ,     ,  "  ",   .    .  
  . ,    XII      [81],     1709 .,        .        -    ""  ,        , ..        [82].         -   ,   ,    , ,    -   .   ,   ,  ,           ,    -             .      ,         .  
       ,    "-",    .         XII.      . ,      .           ,        [83].     .     , "        ...       ,    " [84].        , ..    .           :        . ,             ,        [85].  
   "  ;         ,     ,        ". ,            ,     ,      -        - "          ".   -     . ..   22   ,   ,  , "     ,            ,   ...       ,             ,       ".   - "     " -   ,            : "   ,     ,   " [86].  
      .       .     .        ,        . ,          .  
..   ,    "   " [87]. .   ,  "    , , ,   " [88].  ,       .  ,            .  
 ,           . ,  ,          1660 . -         ,      .          ,     , ,        "".       ,      . ..   : "    ,     .              ,  " [89]. ,  .. ,  ..     ,          .     .         1659 .       1706-1707 .,        .  ,    I  ,           .  
  ,       . 20 ,     , ,   ,       .        .       .     .             . ,     ,     ,   .          .  
      .                    .  
    ,           -      ,   1648 .      "" ,    XVIII .   , -   .         .     ,    ,        .        .               .         .              .    ,    ,         XII.  
              .    ,  "-",     ,    ,        ,    ,             .     ,      20- ,          .    ,           -,     .         .    ,  ,  ,  ,  . , . ,       " ".  
   "",  .   ,           .   ,   . ,       -.  
     ,      .         .     .     ,   ,           ,     " "  "" .  *[COLOR="Red"]        . http://forum.pravda.com.ua/read.php?2,2594967
  " ,             .
      !
   ,      .  ,             ,         -      .       ,             .
        .
     ,           .*

----------


## admin

: "  ",   ,         " " http://www.russdom.ru/ruswarrior/2005/2005_1.html,         .   "  "... 
ֳ,    ,    ?   

> " "! 
>            ,   ,   " ",     ,     85 ,        .  " " -  *-*           ,  ,  .     ,    ,     ,       .       ,   ,        . 
>               .

      ,    ,    ,   - . 
,   "  "   ?

----------


## admin

**   
          - ..,        .   ,   ,  ,     -          -  . 
  ,  - ..,   , `     .  ,    ,        ,           . 
              ,   ̳   .        ,     `  (?)       ,  " ", - -       - XIX - XX  
I       - ..       ,     .          ,   ,             . 
   ` ,                 ,     , ,   . 
 - ..  ,    ,        ,    ,       ,  . 
        , ,       ..,       ,     - . 
    - ..        , `         ղ.   ,          ,   ,        . 
  ,          ,          볻.    ,            . 
       i   ,             .   ,  - .. ,              .   䳿          . 
           - .  . 
,       ,    .     ,           .             . 
  ,       ,         .   ,                     . 
               .  2006                 . 
         . -    ,   ,           ,        ,       ,    . 
                . 
 ,            - .. 
   䳿,        . ֳ 䳿  ,       .    ,  ,         ,       .    . 
        :  , , .      ,     .     900  ,    . 
     ,     ,  . 
         - ..      ,  ,      .

----------


## Odo

! ֳ !    -    ,      ? :moil:

----------


## Victorious

> _" 
> 
>      , 17  2010 ,          . 
>           ̳      ...._

      ,   ?
 , -? 
-     **  **.  ,      .      ,    .  .   

> "_    ' 볿      ,    , 10     '  .
> ³   ..   ,       " ".
>       "  '           -  ,     ""   "_ "."

     . '  ' .  ;  ,   .   !  ,  ,  ,     "   ".  , ' ,  10       ...  ,   .

----------


## Mario Action

i i  ii - i  i i .....

----------


## vetal115

'    . -   ' ,         ,           .          ',    ,  - .     .

----------


## fabulist

> '    . -   ' ,         ...

   ,     .   ,       .  ,  ,  " "    ..   .   )).

----------


## Olio

**:     

> ,

   *fabulist*,   *vetal115*   "-",   "-")))

----------


## fabulist

**:     

> vetal115   "-",   "-")))

      . . ))

----------


## RAMM

> ...          ',    ,  - .     .

    (<->) , ..      .

----------


## vetal115

> ,     .   ,       .  ,  ,  " "    ..   .   )).

     ,   ,  ,         .   

> (<->) , ..      .

       ,       .

----------


## Mario Action

i  -  i i  - i -  -  -  i i    i .       i     i i  
 i 12   i  +

----------


## 23q

> i  -  i i  - i -  -  -  i i    i .       i     i i

       ?  ,  .        .

----------


## ukrainian

,   IP .     ""

----------

> ,   IP .     ""

       .    ?    .

----------


## Sky

*ukrainian*,     

> 91.225.36.189
> :	  (UA)
> ̳:	**
> :	 
> :	48.0833
> :	39.3776

   -          .       .         ,       ,      .

----------

?

----------


## infospacer

, ,     ,   ĳ.   .     ?

----------


## TiJ

> *ukrainian*,    
>  -          .       .         ,       ,      .

  , )))

----------

> , )))

      ?

----------


## Sky

** ,   ,  *TiJ*   .     "" , .

----------


## TiJ

> ?

     ))),

----------

> ))),

     ,      .   .)  

> ,   ,  TiJ   .     "" , .

   .            ,    ,     ,

----------

